
Ask HN: Best practices for dev-focused How to guides/tutorials? - aeromusek
What is the best technical tutorial you’ve seen, and why did you love it?<p>Screenshots and code snippets of course, but what about animated GIFs? Succinct numbered steps, or descriptive paragraphs? Are well-edited videos better than text?<p>Background: I’m writing a few basic tutorials on implementing popular mobile app features. I know what <i>I</i> like in a guide, but…confirmation bias is a thing.
======
onion2k
Specific version numbers of everything used and a very clear date the article
was written. A message to deprecate it when it's out of date too. This is
especially important if the article targets an alpha (eg an API may change and
the article becomes redundant).

